# New guy



## JimmyPaige (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I'm very impressed with the board so far. Quick intro, I used to be a skinny kid, all of 90 lbs going into high school. Started lifting weights in 11th grade, and started taking it more seriously my freshman year of college. I'm now a 22 year old, 200lb graduate. I've had injuries and periods of laziness set me back a bit but I'm determined to turn things around.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JimmyPaige* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## mother (Aug 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  In deed you did start taking it serious.  Nice gains if it is in the direction you were seeking


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome..


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

1


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome i myself am new i also think this forum has great information and plenty of guys willing to share their experience im 52 and im a recovering addict im 5 years clean did all my weight lifting in prison now i can finally be serious in reaching my bodybuilding goals


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ollieolson99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## pig (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## swollen (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Bodyplex (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

nick52 said:


> welcome i myself am new i also think this forum has great information and plenty of guys willing to share their experience im 52 and im a recovering addict im 5 years clean did all my weight lifting in prison now i can finally be serious in reaching my bodybuilding goals


 start your own intro =)


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome btw
hight?
bf?


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome!!


----------

